# Macquarie or Commsec for CFDs?



## Billionaire (27 April 2008)

Hi,

I'm fairly new to CFD's but have been (pt) trading shares and options for 10 years now. I'm also an old Sanford customer, and now Commsec. 

My options are basically commsec and Macquarie - the safest from going bust in a worst case scenario (IMHO). 

Can anyone share any opinions on the Macquarie or Commsec platform? Charting facilities? 

Also, and I know this if way off topic, but does CityIndex allow you to trade Aussie stocks/cfds?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sam76 (27 April 2008)

PRIME has no charting facilities.


----------



## Billionaire (27 April 2008)

No Charting facilities... (hmph!)

I'll be trading at work, so I guess I'll be signing up with Commsec (at least for now)...

Thanks


----------



## Tukker (12 October 2011)

Is perhaps this thread worthy of an update?  

What say our experienced ones?  I am looking to make a dabble in cfds and think Macquarie has what im looking for.

Regulation, service, value.

- 500+ ASX listed securities 
- Direct market price
- Minimum of $10 then from 0.06% to 0.16%(of Contract value)depending on turnover. (little pricey) 
- Stand alone - web browser 
- with GSL - from 1% - without GSL - from 5%
- +/- 2.5% RBA overnight cash rate
- standard stop loss - free. GSL - price quoted at time of order, from 0.20% 
- Bank account security for your funds

Any other ideas to be shared?


----------



## LostMyShirt (16 October 2011)

I did ve Maq Prime a call the other day as on an old thread somewher, _Nomore4s_ mentioned he had achieved some satisfaction with them. They do require 5K minimum balance, and am unaware of their platform.

If it is true they have no charting facility, it would be worth going with one that does, and also offers DMA, for an extra broker charge.

IG Markets is going to be my provider for DMA's. Their charges are fair, the charting is sub-par, but it works and can always be checked on another website for comparison.

I do realize that your thread was not asking about IG, but since I am an account holder I just thought it would be benificial to mention. I will also say that their DMA-CFD range, I believe, is not equal the the amount that Maq prime boasts. I think so, I don't know - haven't done a comparison.


----------

